# how many of you women....



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

own a vibrator?? I was just curious, my wife never had one until I used a massager on her when we first got married. Since then I bought her a vibrator. The other day I ended up buying her a "replacement" she was very happy,since the old one had been worn out, (burnt out motor) yes I am serious. She has the Hitachi Magic wand. I know some men get jealous of vibrators, but I always felt every woman should own one. My wife always thought of them as dirty, or bad she was raised a good catholic girl. But she found out the difference and now LOVES it. I was also sick for a month were we could not have sex...it came in very handy for her.

So do most of you women have one? or you afraid to own one? Does hubby know you ahve one or do you keep it "private" Just curious? to what women think.


----------



## Corina (May 15, 2008)

Let's see, I've been married since 1996 and am on my 5th or 6th vibrator in the mean-time. Actually have a duo, but I won't go there.

Hubby knows about them, but they are mine and don't play a role in our time together.

I can honestly say that for my own personal sexuality they became a blessing. I could never climax that easily until I started figuring out with them exactly what I needed where and when. And now during intercourse it is much easier for me to climax 

You've started some interesting threads here GA, looking forward to the next survey


----------



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

Own a few, hubby knows about them but we dont use them together.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i own two, most of the females i know have a stack ful, i go to ann summers nites out every few months.
my hubby loves it. he uses it on me and i have used it on my own. we both have extreme fun.


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have 2-3 and my husband knows and doesn't care. I think most women have one.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

At least it is becoming clearer why we get shot down all the time.


----------



## TheLuckiest08 (Jun 2, 2008)

Deejo said:


> At least it is becoming clearer why we get shot down all the time.


I can't speak for all women, but personally I'd MUCH rather have the real thing with my husband.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Awhile back I got it in my mind that the wife would enjoy having a vibrator. so I bought her a pink bunny type of toy.

She about hit the roof. She was mad! She went off on me about how perverted it was for me to do such a thing. She didn't want to use it with me or alone (so she said).

She was the type of woman who denies masturbating too.

Anyway, I didn't press too often, but I did ask her months later if she ever used it. see, it had never been tossed. She got mad at me for asking.

But I also figured that her strenuous reaction to it meant something. So I did something a bit silly. I reversed the batteries. 

Three days later, there were fresh batteries.  

I guess we now have a don't ask, don't tell policy going on.

She masturbates with the pink bunny vibrator in private and never wants to use it when we are together. She gets to act "superior" about solo activities. See, she doesn't need to masturbate -- that's her line anyway. 


And I don't call BS on her since she'd just deny it.

Hmmm, maybe it's time to change the batteries around again.


----------



## Healing (May 30, 2008)

michzz said:


> Awhile back I got it in my mind that the wife would enjoy having a vibrator. so I bought her a pink bunny type of toy.
> 
> She about hit the roof. She was mad! She went off on me about how perverted it was for me to do such a thing. She didn't want to use it with me or alone (so she said).
> 
> ...


Your story really made me laugh haha. 

I personally have a few, only let hubby in on it recently (he was surprised I had more than 1), hoping that one day he'll feel adventurous and want to try them out on me.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Healing said:


> Your story really made me laugh haha.
> 
> I personally have a few, only let hubby in on it recently (he was surprised I had more than 1), hoping that one day he'll feel adventurous and want to try them out on me.


I try to use humor about the situation, but i am a bit disappointed that she has to put on a front about using the vibrator. I would be very glad if she wanted me to use it on her.

In a way, I think the idea of that level of intimacy, doing something together that a part of her feels hung up about (early training, etc.) is too threatening for her.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i must say michzz you had me in stitches with your reversed battery story.
but see what detective work can do.
i enjoy my vibrator, but im not into the ones with added bits on.
but i agree with theluckiest 08, there you dont get better than the real thing.
99.9 % of the time i do have an orgasm through sex, but get it right and you can do on a vibrator. 
i think these toys are important when having fun, exploring eachother.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

michzz said:


> I try to use humor about the situation, but i am a bit disappointed that she has to put on a front about using the vibrator. I would be very glad if she wanted me to use it on her.
> 
> In a way, I think the idea of that level of intimacy, doing something together that a part of her feels hung up about (early training, etc.) is too threatening for her.



Hide it and say you throw it away because she never uses it anyways. LOL. No you are better off with the changing stuff.

draconis


----------



## Suger_belle (Jun 19, 2008)

So far I don't own any, but my husband claims will buy me 1 for my birthday. Lol~ I will wait and see.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

buy one for yourself and shock your husband. 
he will have a shock. dont wait, just claim why wait.
by the time he does buy it , lets say 6 months. and lets say you enjoy it. youve wasted 6 months of extra fun.


----------



## Suger_belle (Jun 19, 2008)

You are quite right. I should just get 1 for myself!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

do it plenty of places on the web to buy one. We bought ours off Drugstore.com he would never know until he saw it...lol


----------



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Now I'm curious... what do you mean by vibrator?? Are you suggesting both a vibrator and a dildo? Both can vibrate, but they are very different from one another. I have both, but only use one. It's generally not something we use together, he gets bored waiting for me to do what I do with it. However, he would love it if I would use the other during our time together. I have it, but it rarely gets used, with or without him. 

What a fun topic. Maybe I should start one about what guys use to help them get off..... One conversation I heard was about why conditioner is easier to use than shampoo...


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

gasoccerman, u have started something on this thread. see what you done.
made me laugh again


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well my wife has a vibrator, and she uses it alone, She does have Dildo's, but she could care less, she LOVES her Hitachi Magic wand....That thing gets more action then I do...LOL 

But for some women it is to powerful, I guess it's all personal preference.

Go ahead Bhappy go start the thread, I would answer, Interested to see if others do.


----------



## cao428 (Jun 26, 2008)

I think it's OK to try whatever you want to enhance your sex life..But personally I have one but rarely use it as I think it makes you less sensitive to regular touch if you know what I mean.


----------



## GemT (Aug 18, 2008)

I used to own one. It was pink and smelled like roses and had a 3-speed rotation thing going on. I loved it. I was single at the time though... Now we live in Dubai and there are no stores where you can buy that sort of thing... You aren't even allowed to import them. It goes against the religion here, or so I'm told.


----------



## loveandmarriage (Aug 8, 2008)

michzz said:


> But I also figured that her strenuous reaction to it meant something. So I did something a bit silly. I reversed the batteries.
> 
> Three days later, there were fresh batteries.
> 
> I guess we now have a don't ask, don't tell policy going on.


LMAO! :rofl: I remember when I was in my early 20s, I wanted people to think I was perfect. So if someone asked me if I used a vibrator, I probably would have said no.

Today as a 39 year old, I say, "You got me. Yes I do have one." 

I asked my husband about 2 weeks ago if he would buy me one and he said no. He said he did not want anyone thinking he was the one that would be using it.

Right now I do not use it with my husband. I don't think he would be open to it. So for now, it is my "little secret."


----------



## Farfignewton (Aug 10, 2008)

Actually, I don't really like vibrators, but I do love dildos and other various toys. Sex toys are actually illegal in my state. They were outlawed in the past year or so, but strip clubs are still around(WTF? lol). So I buy online at adameve.com.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

what state do you live that they are illegal?? I live in Georgia so I don't think they are illegal here. That is just a stuoid state law and needs to be repealled.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

loveandmarriage said:


> LMAO! :rofl: He said he did not want anyone thinking he was the one that would be using it.
> 
> thats fab - u made me laugh


----------



## samantharose (Aug 28, 2008)

I am new and my first post is to reply about vibrators! LOL
I have one, always have had one since I was 16. I love them. If a man can use his hand, I need something too right? I have a high sex drive and haven't found a man to fulfill it. Plus, to me, a vibrator can give me an orgasm unlike any sex I've had. It's different, it's quick, it's easy, sometimes it's better than the real thing. But most often it's not. 
My husband doesn't really like that I have it, and he won't use it with me. But we women are built differently than men. I need something else when we aren't having sex. It's not like I'm looking at porn (my husbands argument, that he should get to look at porn if I can use a vibrator... not sure about this one). 
I recommend a dildo/vibrator that is waterproof. Great to use in the shower and the DH can't hear me using it!!! LOL
Oh, by the way, my vibrator has helped me tremendously in the bedroom. I have learned how to have an orgasm during intercourse because of my vibrator. I am still waiting for a "thank you" from my DH for that.


----------



## roxiehart (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes I own three and my hubby does play with me. He got me started on them with the massager like your wife. We even got into the store and pick them out together. He loves that I am so kinky in bed. I dont' see anything wrong with using them together and alone. But for me we play together he likes to watch. I thought it would ruin our sex life but now he always says do you want to play with your toys. There i nothing dirty about it.


----------



## inlove (Sep 1, 2008)

I just bought one on line. I haven't recievd it yet but I don't know if I should tell my husband. We've been having problems in our marriage and we havne't had sex for almost 2 months. Its been too long for me so I decided to buy one and try it out. I'm also pregnant. Should I tell my husband? I just don;t want him to get mad. Its not like I haven't tried to have sex with him he just doesn want to. Not sure if its because I'm pregnant or he's just not happy with me any more. (long story). Everyday I try to get home before he does so I can check the mail just incase its in.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> own a vibrator?? I was just curious, my wife never had one until I used a massager on her when we first got married. Since then I bought her a vibrator. The other day I ended up buying her a "replacement" she was very happy,since the old one had been worn out, (burnt out motor) yes I am serious. She has the Hitachi Magic wand. I know some men get jealous of vibrators, but I always felt every woman should own one. My wife always thought of them as dirty, or bad she was raised a good catholic girl. But she found out the difference and now LOVES it. I was also sick for a month were we could not have sex...it came in very handy for her.
> 
> So do most of you women have one? or you afraid to own one? Does hubby know you ahve one or do you keep it "private" Just curious? to what women think.


You better watch out, man, she may start liking that thing better than you. :rofl:


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Farfignewton said:


> Actually, I don't really like vibrators, but I do love dildos and other various toys. Sex toys are actually illegal in my state. They were outlawed in the past year or so, but strip clubs are still around(WTF? lol). So I buy online at adameve.com.


Anyhting that will make the most money, would be, hun. Taking about nasty azz strip clubs. Oh, and the guys do touch the girls. A girl I know, her then bf had went their because he was getting married. His gf, now wife almost didn't marry him because she saw a picture of her bf (now husband) sucking one of the girls tits. :cussing:


----------



## loobylou22 (Aug 14, 2008)

justean i like you have been to a few ann summers partys and have to say i buy a new toy each time i go!
i just love em! not with the added bits tho!

my hubby knows about them and sometimes we use them togeather
but like you say theres nothing like the real thing


----------



## ash192008 (Sep 8, 2008)

I own one and my husband knows ...he feels a little threatened by it sometimes but I try not to use it unless Im doing oral on him and I want to get my self off but I never use it during sex.


----------



## tnt20years (Aug 11, 2008)

I have had a couple in my grown up life. The first one I had was found by my 10 year old son, even though I thought I had it hidden really well (under my mattress)...YIKES!!! I got rid of it all until recently, my sons our grown up now so I feel safer. 

My husband didn't realize I had it until about a week ago. I asked him to get something else out of that drawer and Surprise Surprise!!! I think he was a little offended at the size of it!! It is a little bigger than him... 

I asked him if he minded it and he said he didn't. I really don't think he does. He did say that I won't let him look at porn, but I have that!!! I don't think the two are anything alike, do you all? 

Anyways, I intend on asking him to play with it on me sometime soon. He used to when I had one before... I think toys are harmless... added incentives to our sexcapades. But nothing beats the real thing...absolutely nothing!!! You guys don't have anything to worry about!!!


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

tnt20years said:


> I have had a couple in my grown up life. The first one I had was found by my 10 year old son, even though I thought I had it hidden really well (under my mattress)...YIKES!!! I got rid of it all until recently, my sons our grown up now so I feel safer.
> 
> My husband didn't realize I had it until about a week ago. I asked him to get something else out of that drawer and Surprise Surprise!!! I think he was a little offended at the size of it!! It is a little bigger than him...
> 
> ...


I do not think that is fair that you say he can't look at porn, but you get to use toys. I will say that men are much more visual than women, and porn does help that. That being said, I love my wife using toys! The times she does break one out I seem to have a little more to give her than normal.


----------



## Twilyte (Sep 11, 2008)

I own one. And my fiance knows and is fine with it. But he is here a lot so there isn't really need for me to use it. On rare occasions he does have to leave town for his job and he knows that I pleasure myself when he is away. (He told me it was OK as long as I think of him while doing it.) 

And I agree with the ladies here who believe that a vibrator is nothing like the real deal. It is nowhere near as stimulating as making love and being penetrated with a real penis. It's much more enjoyable when I can see him being pleasured. That is the biggest turn on, and he thinks the same way with me.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

you ahve to think of him huh???? ahhh young love.... Now my wife thinks about Brad Pitt or George Clooney...and I am fine with it......LOL


----------



## bluebutterfly0808 (Aug 18, 2008)

OMG, it was the best purchase! i have several now and seem to find a favorite & run it to death! i have only used it a couple of times on my own (then tell H to turn him on). we use it together! been using for about 10 years now. sometimes we get it out & other times we don't. he loves to watch me with it!.....even if you are hesitant, do it! you won't regret it!


----------



## jennyc (Aug 27, 2008)

I own one and me and my other use it sometimes just for foreplay


----------



## Fine (Sep 15, 2008)

old post but i will say my 'say'

personally, i dont use and never will my husband is enough for me and i like to be in edge for when he is away so that by time he is back it will be fireworks! also i love him and cant replace him with toys and alwayz tell him how i love his body and he is the ONLY one ever ever and how I appreciate him.

some poeple use it together for added fun thats fine.


----------



## staylor1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I tell my husband we should go to "F" street and spice up our sex life a little. He got irritated at the thought of me interested in using a vibrator. He feels insecure even about that...he thinks I'm going to like that better than his....you know what


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

justean said:


> i own two, most of the females i know have a stack ful, i go to ann summers nites out every few months.
> my hubby loves it. he uses it on me and i have used it on my own. we both have extreme fun.


what the heck is an ann summers night?


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> well my wife has a vibrator, and she uses it alone, She does have Dildo's, but she could care less, she LOVES her Hitachi Magic wand....That thing gets more action then I do...LOL
> 
> But for some women it is to powerful, I guess it's all personal preference.
> 
> Go ahead Bhappy go start the thread, I would answer, Interested to see if others do.


I find the magic wand WAY too powerful.. if it can vibrate me off the bed, it's a wee bit too much. 

Don't really care about dildo's i'd rather have the 'real' thing. 

However, a vibrating egg is necessary for me to have an O. Hubby is intimated by it, so I only have an O about twice a year when he's not around.  

I would LOVE to find a man or change my hubby so that he would love to play with them WITH me. That would be optimum


----------



## lostmymind (Oct 2, 2008)

yup....got a few. Hubby bought me the first one a few years ago. he travels 2-3 weeks out of every month and I guess some of the guys were telling him he better get something for me! Hee hee. Last Christmas I went to a store and bought a bunch of stuff a made a "special" Christmas stocking for us to open together after the kids went to bed. He seemed impressed and surprised- although I dunno why he would be surprised-I have always been more experimental than he is. Then we went to bed...and he fell asleep. Turns out I should have just put my name on the stocking and given it to myself-he onnly used one thing out of the whole stocking maybe twice. Go figure. I sure enjoy it all though!


----------



## Emerson (Oct 6, 2008)

I do also. Originally, I bought it so we could use it together. I thought it would enhance the bedroom time. It takes him about a minute and I felt like I was left feeling like "is that all"... It didn't work out quite like I planned. He thinks it's too mechanical and can't "gauge" what he's doing with it. So, now I just use it on my own. 

Maybe I'm in the minority but I think it's way better than the real thing, if you're just considering the actual act. It lacks the personal closeness you get from your spouse, of course. But if I had to choose.... get me 4 new AAs any day!


----------



## line6guy (Sep 21, 2008)

So, here's a question in this topic... Do any of your hubby's have toys that either they use, or you use on them?


----------



## Emerson (Oct 6, 2008)

line6guy said:


> So, here's a question in this topic... Do any of your hubby's have toys that either they use, or you use on them?


I tried to talk my husband into a c__k ring, but he wouldn't go for it. He didn't like the a__l idea either. 

So much for trying to boost the excitement!


----------



## line6guy (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the response. There seem to be so much out there for women, and comparatively fewer for men. So, was curious about that.


----------



## bluebutterfly0808 (Aug 18, 2008)

we have tried rings & the like but my H usually gets annoyed by them & they stay in the "naughty" drawer forever. so we haven't tried anything new in a while. if anyone has any ideas of something for the man, i would definitely be interested. what else is out there?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

ann summers items can b a bit pricey but they have a huge range. 
dont you count that what a vibrator does for a woman also does for a man. 
i dont see there more for women compared to men. because these items are for both sexes. just make sure you have your own. 
my hubby has his, that i use on him and then i have my own.
(although if interogated - he would deny to the end)
you can use whips on a man, vibrators, handcuffs, fetish clothing for men, a**l balls and C**k rings made of sweets. they are there.
i know koz i bought them.


----------



## line6guy (Sep 21, 2008)

I think you hit on a thing. Women are, I think, far more open about their owning toys than are men. Wonder why that is? Though I don't own any for myself.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

well im the more adventurous one in our relationship. pretty much try most things once or twice . my H attitude is he wouldnt say n e thing, for the gay stigma and mickey taken out of him.
i suppose working with a bunch of blokes all day, wouldnt b a good thing to say "yeh and my wife does this to my a**e".
but i bet some do it themselves. 
i have in the past enjoyed the company of the gay scene. 
and believe me alot of the men were actually married and some with kids. but it shows you some men do enjoy it and they would again be the last to tell.
im more opened minded than hubby.


----------

